# 35 Awesome Garden Tools for Under $20



## Diy_Tools_Expert (Jan 28, 2010)

Since I have been involved in gardening in my tiny lawn, I have started your blog posts to read. Now I have a good knowledge of diy gardening tools. When I started I didn't knew even names of many diy gardening tools , now I know the names of many and feel it easier to find them online or at some store.


----------



## Gardening (Mar 19, 2010)

The most useful tool I have is a thing called ‘Snapper’. It’s really a pair of secateurs on the end of a metre-long pole. It is excellent for pruning hard to reach shrubs, but, best of all, it holds onto the pruned piece so that it doesn’t drop into the surrounding plants. I wouldn’t do without it.


----------



## Iris (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Tee, 
I just wanted to let you know that I really really really enjoy your blog. This is an awesome resource for me as a beginner-intermediate gardener living in suburbia.  Lots of great information and very well-organized. Thank you so much!
Iris & Dahlia (yes, those are our real names LOL)


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello Iris & Dahlia! Thank you so much for the kind words. I'm glad you find the information here helpful. If you ever have any questions please feel free to contact me directly using the contact page. 

Thank you for stopping by and have a great day!


----------

